# California, Irvine ~ 3rd Ed. D&D group seeks replacement members



## Shadewyn (Jul 30, 2002)

WHO ARE WE?

We are a small group of working professionals all 25+ guys & gals that have gamed socially together for a few year. We play every weekend (adjusting the Sat / Sun to fit schedules) missing only for vacations and major holidays, so we can get a good 40+ sessions a year in.  We play for about 4 to 8 hours depending on the day and how much time we waste chatting about other things!   We also have a tendency to bust into long conversations about the latest online games and play MtG but we can try to curb our tendencies for you.  We have lost a few members to real life (placed them on part time / someday may return to more active gaming status) and are hoping that you may fill the ranks.

RULES / CAMPAIGNS?

We use all the WotC material and basically no D20 items at the moment. Our house rules are few and far between and are just there to supplement things lacking in the existing rules set. We can run multiple campaigns (as we all can GM and it makes sure that no one GM gets burnt out), and stongly encourage all players to run a scenario now and then.  Dice are usually rolled in front of players by the GMs leading to a slightly higher player death rate than campaigns where GMs adjust the numbers for "plot reasons".  Most material is drawn from pre built modules that are adjusted to fit the GMs current story.

WHO ARE YOU?

We are looking for the following;

1) Players able to meet with consistentcy.
2) Fun people that you could hang out with at Dave & Busters at the Spectrum on a slow day.  
3) Desire to game, skill is not an issue as we can assist you with our local min/maxers on the rule sets. 
4) Sense of humor and enough restraint not to kill the GM when they roll multiple crit hits on you for max damage killing your favorite character ... again ...


----------



## Shadewyn (Jul 30, 2002)

Leave a post here or on my email ...

Forgot that last part.


----------



## lastelias (Aug 6, 2002)

*A gamer without a group is a sad thing...*

My regular RPG group has recently fallen apart, and I am adrift in the sea of RPG fandom.  We used to play every Thursday which became too hard to manage with my new job, so I had to resign from the group.  Weekends would work much better.

I am a happily married, young (27) professional and am eager to get back into regular gaming.  I am one of the lucky who has a very understanding spouse who supports me.  If you were so inclined I would be happy to begin an email dialog to see if I would fit in your group.  I will be away at gencon (first time ever) so I won't be able to respond until Monday.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm a 26-year-old male, recently returned from a 3-year teaching stay in Japan, where I gamed with friends once a week until my contract finished.  If you still have a spot in your group to be filled, I'd be interested as well.  As the previous poster said, I'd be happy to discuss it more in email, to see if I'm the kind of person you'd want in your group.


----------



## Shadewyn (Aug 7, 2002)

*follow up*

After weddings / meeting new people, real life etc ... we are gonna try to wrap up the auditions? (that is not quite accurate but it certainly has the feel of it) of all the people looking to join.


August 17 /18th is when the group will restart serious play in Irvine.

I will caontact both of the above posters by email and try to meet with you all in person before that date.  I have found in the past that some gamers despite their love of D&D have VASTLY different notions of what the game is (part of what makes it fun) so we try to chat and get a feel with people before everyone invests a few days rolling characters and gaming  and then realize that we just don't groove well.

Which as one of the major GM leaves me with a particularly annoying probelm of editing out a player and introducing new ones (after finding them!).

So ... PLEASE send an email to me or leave a note here before that date and we are going to pick up the top two or so players that mesh the best with us I think.

Shadewyn@hotmail.com


----------



## Shadewyn (Aug 15, 2002)

*Conclusions of "seeking gamers" ...*

This is just to let those who may stray across this gem of a thread in the future about two things ...

1) There are a LOT more gamers in your area than you might think.  So try posting a note and see who replies ...

2) Our Irvine group has played for nearly 5 years straight so far, and while this recruitment phase is over I am sure that marriages, moves, job tansfers, and other real life joys will conspire to strip us of a few gamers again.  So leave us a note and maybe we will have a spot for you!

Have fun around the gaming table!


----------



## omokage (Aug 16, 2002)

just a note for you Irvine Californians: http://www.blizzard.com/jobopp/gamemaster.shtml


----------



## Shadewyn (Aug 16, 2002)

**

Ahhh to work for Blizzard ...

I have stalked them a tad on their website but the problem is despite the commute being great, the company stable, and the work environment aweome for a gamer ...

I gotta ponder the pay ...

I am finishing up my MBA and somehow I don't think that an online GM is gonna pull down the salary to keep my mortgage afloat.  Who knows eh?  

Any Blizzard employees a lurking around that would care to drop me a line on my email to chat?


----------

